# I-phone



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 10, 2011)

Iphone is coming to verizon. Guess who is getting a new toy


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:
			
		

> Iphone is coming to verizon. Guess who is getting a new toy



Awesome!


----------



## JTM (Jan 11, 2011)

haha, nice.  once you go with a smartphone, you can never really go back.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Iphone cult...I mean club!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 11, 2011)

I have had a blackberry for years.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 12, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> I have had a blackberry for years.



I had a Blackberry Pearl before I got my iPhone.


----------



## Benton (Jan 13, 2011)

JTM said:


> haha, nice.  once you go with a smartphone, you can never really go back.



This is way too true. I got a Droid last August, and I use it for everything now. I can't imagine not having a smart phone. I've become totally dependent and addicted.


----------



## robert leachman (Jan 13, 2011)

Except the Verizon version can't do everything the AT&T version can do thanks to the operating system Verizon runs vs what AT&T runs.


----------



## Browes (Jan 13, 2011)

Bothers I don't mean to bud in here but I just added this app can't start a discussion or add a pic ?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2011)

robert leachman said:


> Except the Verizon version can't do everything the AT&T version can do thanks to the operating system Verizon runs vs what AT&T runs.


 
Just the inability to access the Internet during a voice call. Rumor has it that Verizon will offer an all-you-can-eat data plan with their iPhone vs. ATT's stingy 2G/month capped plans. If you want solid coverage with mediocre 3G speeds, Verizon/Sprint is the way to go. 

If you live in the city or an area where ATT has good 3G coverage..it freakin smokes! ATT just turned "on" 3G coverage in Gonzales so I've been using an Iphone 4 while my evo replacement comes in. Wow, it's 2-3 times faster than my Sprint phone.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 16, 2011)

I am sure their is a way to switch operation systems.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 4, 2011)

Early reviews of the Verizon iPhone:

http://gizmodo.com/5750456/the-early-verizon-iphone-4-reviews-are-in?skyline=true&s=i

I love Verizon's new iPhone commercial:

[video=youtube;e2H-3Gf_fL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2H-3Gf_fL8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mrpesas (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been sucked into the iPhone and am completely "addicted". It's like the first time you experienced broadband when you had dial-up. 

Watch out for the auto-correct. It does not always pick the correct word. For a good laugh go to www.damnyouautocorrect.com


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 4, 2011)

I got the I-Phone 4 the week they came out, it gives me lots to do and is fast as I need it to be.. Even in an area that 3G is still not on...


----------

